# Marmalade and Dale--2 goldens on the Labs4Rescue petfinder list



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I came across these 2 beautiful goldens while searching through the *Labs4Rescue *petfinder list. I adopted Nash, one of my male goldens, and also Vanilla, a black lab female, from *Labs4Rescue* and I find that their descriptions of the dogs in their list are pretty accurate. Check out Marmalade (I love that name  and Dale.

MARMALADE: http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11950577

DALE: http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12162066


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

They are both beautiful! I never would have known that there was lab in Marmalade. She looks pure Golden to me!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Does rescue in CT know about these beauties?


----------



## nictastic (Aug 21, 2008)

They are both gorgeous... i am sure they wont be around for long...if only i lived across the pond i would take maralade in a heart beat


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

My boss knows someone looking for a Golden in CT. I did send her the petfinder listings and I hope the applied with a few rescues to adopt. I'll have to ask her on Monday if they applied anywhere. 

Labs4Rescue is a rescue group here in CT. Faith's Mommy is very involved with them.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

those look like exceptional dogs!

love Vanilla for the name of your black girl


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Kimm said:


> Labs4Rescue is a rescue group here in CT. Faith's Mommy is very involved with them.


They are a wonderful rescue group and I recommend them highly. I have an 'itchy finger' that I'm trying to control :uhoh: ...LOL... to keep from inquiring about Marmalade  I had better get myself outside on this beautiful New England day and do some yardwork instead.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Marmalade and Dale at Labs4Rescue*

*MARMALADE*
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11950577
Meet Ms. Marmalade! We call her Marmie for short. She is a great girl that gets along with all other dogs. She knows her basic commands and is crate-trained. Marmie is the girl for you if you are an active family and love spending time outdoors with your canine companion as Marmie thinks the best thing in life is splashing in water and retrieving! Yes Marmie can be a bit active, but what young Golden Girl doesn't like to have some fun? With some basic obedience training and a forever home, Marmie will blossom into a remarkable girl. She wants so bad to be with people and please them, can you let Marmie come home with you? Can you let her wiggle her way into your heart? It won't be hard, with one puppy look from her eyes, she'll have you forever ! 
For additional information about Marmalade please email Keri Toth at [email protected]. 

This dog is being fostered in Connecticut.

*DALE*
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12162066
Dale is a gorgeous Golden Retriever. He is about 3-4 years old and weighs about 58 pounds. He is a wonderful fellow who loves to be right beside you. He is quite a gentle soul who is content to just lie beside you and keep you company. But he also loves his toys and loves to fetch. He is quite good at running beside you while you bike. Dale is crate trained and house trained. He gets along fine with other dogs. He Sits on command and is quite responsive. He has those longing eyes that just look deep into your soul. 
For additional information about Dale please email Jennifer Wright at [email protected].


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Labs4Rescue is a rescue group here in CT. Faith's Mommy is very involved with them.


Well, DUH! I should have been able to figure that one out! Not sure where my brain was this afternoon. It must be on vacation today.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Still both available.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Both Marmalade and Dale are just beautiful!
Thank God they are with a great rescue and safe while they wait for their furever home!!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

I've been watching Marmalade online for a little while now, wishing i had a yard!

I think they'll both find homes pretty quickly.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Patty, have you ever noticed that the dogs with the really nice pictures get adopted right away but the poor dogs who have a crappy pic in their profile just seem to be on there forever.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Have they found homes yet? I keep looking at their pictures wishing I could have another one! They both look so perfect.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Marmalade and Dale*

Marmalade and Dale:

Is a yard required to adopt them?
Ladies, if your hubby will agree to another please go for it.
I know it's hopeless for me. Ken won't let a third near our house, because he knows we'd fall in love and have three!!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

gold'nchocolate said:


> Patty, have you ever noticed that the dogs with the really nice pictures get adopted right away but the poor dogs who have a crappy pic in their profile just seem to be on there forever.


i have noticed that too! i know that Harvey, one of the co-founders, will tell foster parents to get better pictures if it seems like the dog isn't getting adopted in their normal timeframe.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

btw - both their petfinder pages show them as adopted


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Yea! I wish them long and happy lives full of love and tummy rubs.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*so Very Happy*

So Very Happy that both Marmalade and Dale Got Adopted!!!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Wooooo-Hooooooo!


----------

